# Firemouth Cichlids turned COMPLETELY BLACK! Why?



## snoskiur (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi. I have a 180 gallon FW tank with a mix of cichlids. I added two Firemouth's a month or two ago and within a week they both turned from the normal color to black as the ace-of-spades! One of them has started to get a little lighter, but is still pretty dark and the second one is still black... I keep ph at 7.4, temp at 78, ammonia, nitrite and nitrate are all good, keep cichlid salt in the tank and use Prime. I feed NLSpectrum. Any suggestions?


----------



## bigriver (Dec 2, 2010)

Its a classic sign of stress.Are they being chased around alot? I had jaguar cichlid awhile back that turned all black when he was being chased by my midas as soon as i moved him to his own tank he started to color backup.


----------



## snoskiur (Nov 10, 2010)

Actually, it doesn't look like he's being stressed at all. I've never seen him chased and he acts healthy. Actually, I had two that were black. One of them has now returned to the normal color, most of the time, but the second one is still mostly black. The second one has, however, started to CHANGE colors, somewhat. His bottom fins, around his mouth, and some spots on his body are starting to turn a brownish/orange hue. Interesting.

Any other thoughts?


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Post pictures?


----------



## snoskiur (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi... Haven't been on the site for a while, but here I am. The Firemouth that was black for a couple months has gradually started to turn orange. He had small parts that turned orange here and there, and now is almost completely orange colored with a few black remnants. There is no hint of normal color or markings on him from when I got him.

Still sound like stress? I can't imagine why he'd be stressed; i dont' see him picked on or anything and the water is good...

Any input?


----------



## Ichy (Oct 26, 2003)

sounds like we need pictures

opcorn:


----------



## Ichy (Oct 26, 2003)

sounds like we need pictures

opcorn:


----------



## snoskiur (Nov 10, 2010)

I'll get some on here tomorrow!


----------



## Totalimmortal363 (Jan 10, 2008)

A mix??


----------



## snoskiur (Nov 10, 2010)

OK, here ya go... The first one is how they both looked when i got them, more-or-less, and how the second one still looks. The next ones are when the one in question turned black for a month or more, and the last ones are what he looks like wearing orange!

Thanks!


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

uhm.. thats not a firemouth.

Orange one looks like a Midas/Red Devil

no clue about the black one


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

Those aren't firemouths...they are Red Devils!


----------



## snoskiur (Nov 10, 2010)

The black and orange are the same fish at different times....


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

+1 red devils


----------



## snoskiur (Nov 10, 2010)

Ok, maybe I was wrong about the type of fish... Sorry. But, the the fact remains the same; why did one of them turn jet black for a month or two and then gradually turn orange? He other one is still the right color, correct?


----------



## Totalimmortal363 (Jan 10, 2008)

I spy Africans and ca/sa cichlids in those pictures. Is it old fashioned to think that's not the best idea??


----------



## jamesman_1994 (Jun 23, 2009)

could it be a FH or a midas??


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

It's a rd/Midas for sure. That body shape and color are unmistakable. And yes I'd worry about mixing continents unless you know what you're doing (ie: thefishguy)


----------



## Totalimmortal363 (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm far from an expert but I knew I spied something off, at least I'm not just being old fashioned ha

Wasn't sure if things had changed since I kept Africans


----------



## bpman25 (Oct 21, 2010)

I think it depends on what you keep, I have a buffalo head in with my CAs right now with no issues.


----------



## snoskiur (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm not sure about the mix of fish, I was told the ones I had were good together, but maybe not...? But, still, any idea why that "red devil" turned from normal color, to black, then to red?


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

Well his fins on the last picture seems a bit battered... so might be stress related.

Is not the only reason of why they change colors, but might be the reason why yours is changing them.


----------



## Steve.W. (Apr 16, 2010)

If they turn out to be Red devil/Midas, your mix of fish may well sort its self out.  I say may, because there are a few RD/Midas with manners, but they are few and far between. Although you have a while until it gets that far.


----------



## Totalimmortal363 (Jan 10, 2008)

snoskiur said:


> I'm not sure about the mix of fish, I was told the ones I had were good together, but maybe not...? But, still, any idea why that "red devil" turned from normal color, to black, then to red?


The 18 year old at PetsMart isn't the person to be asking about such things.


----------



## zoyvig (Oct 27, 2006)

It's Mother Nature working her splender!!

I've had morphing as small as 1/2". Usually they don't go through the all black phase and not necessarily uniform within a spawn. I currently have approx 50 that went through the black phase to pure white. Only about 25% still have some black and only three are mostly black. A few years ago I had a full grown two-year old barred female A.labiatus who turned black after a spawn and then yellow.


----------



## snoskiur (Nov 10, 2010)

So, you think this is normal for a Red Devil? If you notice, one is now orange and the other is more grey/green and spots. I'm trying to decide if I should keep them or get rid of them, since it seems they may end up being aggressive to my other fish.


----------



## FiremouthShogun (Apr 26, 2006)

You may want to reevaluate your stocking.

I don't just mean the Red Devil which can change color due to maturity or mating. What is your fish list at the moment ? Likely the RD's will not be compatible with the other fish or even eachother if not a pair.


----------

